# Incoming 1972 Seiko 7006 -7080 'Batman'



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

!Batman!...The sellers pictures are awful and the crystal needs a good poly, but it is said to be working, and ive really been after a fat 'batman' and this is a birth year with the purple black dial dial and original bracelet. Some people call this the Batman because of the case shape and some the dynamic...crazy kids i know...but they really do look like the marvel comics symbol for batman from the 60's and i love the fat case. It will fir well with the current collection (now ive sold my dressy dolce to my dad - hes a shirt and tie man...im the black sheep of the family...). Poor pic...but i reckon it will look a bit special when it arrives.

[IMG alt="s-l1600.jpg" data-ratio="75.00"]https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/vTAAAOSw8A1d0taW/s-l1600.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Image result for marvel comics batman outline symbol" data-ratio="144.14"]https://1000logos.net/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/Batman-Logo-history.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks like a cracking watch, Nigel, but I must take you to task over your placing of the Caped Crusader...he is from DC, not Marvel. His other sidekicks are Superman and Wonder Woman, who also adorn the pages of DC (Detective Comics). :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Looks like a cracking watch, Nigel, but I must take you to task over your placing of the Caped Crusader...he is from DC, not Marvel. His other sidekicks are Superman and Wonder Woman, who also adorn the pages of DC (Detective Comics). :thumbsup:


 Thanks roger much appreciated old bud, i promise i wont polish this one, im going to poly the crystal and clean it with wd40 and that is it. Waby swaby as @badgersdad says. :thumbsup: [IMG alt="s-l1600.jpg" data-ratio="75.00"]https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/iYAAAOSwGEFd0taj/s-l1600.jpg[/IMG]

i imagine that when that crystal is see through again...that that dial will be scrumptious


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That dial is a gorgeous colour...is it really that violet colour, or more blue?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> That dial is a gorgeous colour...is it really that violet colour, or more blue?


 according to the description its purple sort of a similar colour to the prussian blue 928 i have (mines in bits though). Its like a dirty purple. [IMG alt="Image result for prussian blue 928" data-ratio="56.21"]https://www.themodernclassiccarco.com/sales/928sprussianblue/DSC02309.jpg[/IMG]



Roger the Dodger said:


> That dial is a gorgeous colour...is it really that violet colour, or more blue?


 as above


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I look forward to seeing your pics when it arrives. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I look forward to seeing your pics when it arrives. :thumbsup:


 thanks roger, it should go great with the batman bracelet you made me :thumbsup:

i'll do a running thread when it arrives.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

btw @Roger the Dodger im using the bracelet you made as a key ring for a maserati that just turned up, honest i did its an old battered thing and my dad says it only barks cos its a dog! Im hoping your bracelet bring the old boxy qp luck. Funny isnt it, just walking down the street minding my own business and turns up a needy old maser...well it is nearly christmas and therefore i do need to be charitable and help the needy.

[IMG alt="Image result for 1980s maserati quattroporte" data-ratio="56.25"]https://i.ytimg.com/vi/jfuQ5qmaaA8/maxresdefault.jpg[/IMG]

im thinking i could stick a bit of rad weld in and flog it @BondandBigM for a tidy profit.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> @Roger the Dodger
> 
> 
> 
> im thinking i could stick a bit of rad weld in and flog it @BondandBigM for a tidy profit.


 Cream always comes to the top

:biggrin:

I'd keep it and toot around in it for a bit.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Cream always comes to the top
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 another one for my mates lock up in nelson...its not the one in the pic...its a lot worse but its worth tucking up for a while given the classic car market.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

It arrived and after a jolly good clean up, a poly watch on the crystal and the removal of the bracelet and a di modell rallye it looks spiffing. These always look better on leather than a bracelet as with silver end links you loose the bat shape....prepare for grunge removal using wd 40. Ive learnt my lesson about polishing cases and would not do another (ive only done the KS the rest of my collection retains full wabi). I cant properly capture the dial but its a bright vibrant purple that changes to black...lovely thing running beautifully. Its another 40mm diameter too and it dates to 1976 January...so the seller got the year wrong.

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="56.25"]https://scontent.flhr2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/78476328_194000215098687_673348866539520000_n.jpg?_nc_cat=106&_nc_ohc=homO3lxO1UYAQmajNKDmRuTANGbkO7TxrEDmjBN01GaGzS22nLjeZQzpQ&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr2-1.fna&oh=80b060eb882f3a5444c5d6db648bb81e&oe=5E71C6A1[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="181.82"]https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/78401017_194000268432015_8035511007654707200_n.jpg?_nc_cat=104&_nc_ohc=Gun2lEEv76gAQmuYZxRsRdRTodTxhfju0SpCYAgQZbnIYMDTmoemmgLuA&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr2-2.fna&oh=de72cffefd46e01d0e512b2e3ecd5899&oe=5E76E94C[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="181.82"]https://scontent.flhr2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/78675453_194000295098679_7030138942678630400_n.jpg?_nc_cat=109&_nc_ohc=DNoIj_Jhm7sAQmWogPrn2Dg5Vo5C4ytsXEtcL4bxSUHGoHHjpzk0vDRwg&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr2-1.fna&oh=cbbc1f640de62ecd1fb3b1eb5a089c85&oe=5E79E903[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="56.25"]https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/78449721_194000318432010_111750681060179968_n.jpg?_nc_cat=102&_nc_ohc=0XLYMtV1yGEAQlT-rHyzYjkruqgYBEw2Vhbj2dxD__8C68DImp2yPEueg&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr2-2.fna&oh=5cff7fdac5684bc6a78c40ce05618df3&oe=5E3F1427[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="181.82"]https://scontent.flhr2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/78489711_194000351765340_4767719787994284032_n.jpg?_nc_cat=106&_nc_ohc=9rj9hIFSIycAQkTRIjlgBLJyj-th1OZzAvBczaoCXU-GB0GqGbRX6dq4w&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr2-1.fna&oh=a57bc00718a103e8e39462f1911785b4&oe=5E85BA3E[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="56.25"]https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/78386025_194000378432004_4042932709490688000_n.jpg?_nc_cat=100&_nc_ohc=Kq7_s2WuMoIAQlOGU2J9QZg7IlJ69LCs1WUDMfKymAiNw9B67UcnQRIow&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr2-2.fna&oh=8781a3107767da60e7fe7e5a5f6e0ff8&oe=5E6F7B36[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="136.36"]https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/78550430_194000401765335_9218005780161101824_n.jpg?_nc_cat=110&_nc_ohc=IO2tz_0h_IYAQkJ-vVvxDmaKnnt0ScQCeKhDjMlFPisVdDH1n2qVo-XbA&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr2-2.fna&oh=b7170f8aeeeca721a860ca4ac009c9a6&oe=5E42952E[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="136.36"]https://scontent.flhr2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/78895882_194000428431999_2819492072426307584_n.jpg?_nc_cat=109&_nc_ohc=9WU8Kn-0LrIAQnuvAE5_DAKoY71mchaenO_kwFveoYhDUtMlc3fsHkiEQ&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr2-1.fna&oh=c5842b50162ae4117a86e8934896f00e&oe=5E436AE0[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="181.82"]https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/78357448_194000498431992_2472145710577876992_n.jpg?_nc_cat=108&_nc_ohc=yoE8XIK5Y3AAQlw5bj8Oz7ulGfVLsedKOu7MHRfVI_NYgzwK9N4zvwCiA&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr2-2.fna&oh=25bde9ddb55abbd115d72fb077889c38&oe=5E8703EA[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="181.82"]https://scontent.flhr2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/73381359_194000521765323_4700614557536616448_n.jpg?_nc_cat=109&_nc_ohc=EO5A2A1Eq2sAQnxWTvBtNxMbt3qpCufZfjpP_mUgEgoVJ52T_Hf3eAEIw&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr2-1.fna&oh=3bc1bdbee9a1714c498a73c6ffa3ceee&oe=5E70D1E4[/IMG]


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

its amazing with this after all that scratching to the crystal there isnt a single crack or dink, and the dial is mint, goodness knows where its been for the last 20 years. And its just come back to life....like batman


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I like that. Good job cleaning it up.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Fantastic thread once again, Nigel @Nigelp. :biggrin:

Your Seiko collection will soon be legendary, a full justification of the restoration work you perform on the watches. Thanks so much for pictorially guiding us through the process, and once again, a lovely watch has emerged from your handiwork.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

> Fantastic thread once again, Nigel @Nigelp. :biggrin:
> 
> Your Seiko collection will soon be legendary, a full justification of the restoration work you perform on the watches. Thanks so much for pictorially guiding us through the process, and once again, a lovely watch has emerged from your handiwork.


 thanks Honour, much appreciated my friend :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Ive decided to put this back on its original bracelet although its quiet marked with swirlies, its a bit special, its an STL Stelux with seiko branding, which means each link is held by a tiny spring bar as in the pictures which is very nice quality, the clasp is also very cool 70's and still snaps home well. Ive not rebrushed it because the finish although not in its first flush of youth (wabi i believe) has a similar radial groved diamond like cut which matches the case top finish its like a cart wheel effect rather than the brush we get today and quiet coarse to catch the light, its not really a brush at all. But all in tact an untouched i think there is something about its oneness and i prefer original bracelets on vintage watches i think they are a big part of the feel...a new leather may look smarter but for me the watch looses some of its vibe and sense of the past life it has lead...here is the batman with its bracelet, cleaned and new pin bars and with the end links put back into shape (hollows always distort).

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="181.82"]https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/78750245_194505238381518_3497024804047814656_n.jpg?_nc_cat=104&_nc_ohc=otVXioVDTR8AQnsxSrRJZJUaf64uRYO9WhKDVDc5uZwmvUKN9XYWs2deA&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr2-2.fna&oh=fdfbfa1bb7fc1981ee857e1f12f59a65&oe=5E3FA373[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="181.82"]https://scontent.flhr2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/79338395_194505268381515_2479807257924075520_n.jpg?_nc_cat=107&_nc_ohc=9k-XyUqWDKsAQmf8RGjn2BmKY7IBcspAWhfeu6kaNI33zKmBtY7Q1AxNg&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr2-1.fna&oh=08315095d156f03787d4f964172d3f61&oe=5E6A2980[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="56.25"]https://scontent.flhr2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/78850670_194505301714845_2083991438521008128_n.jpg?_nc_cat=105&_nc_ohc=wnGU0Af8t7EAQlBHj6W07wJDH719UCqR-fvJYMe0QKhxA724UK_P4XTLg&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr2-1.fna&oh=97d579f6f0e1e97ad95a5c5db3135ca6&oe=5E83F5A2[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="181.82"]https://scontent.flhr2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/78644511_194505375048171_1639993078263578624_n.jpg?_nc_cat=109&_nc_ohc=5T3ss7FFZdkAQnvMlPRl2xyjsOt1gO7mEYdI7Z2koukyT40vtHXJivZIw&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr2-1.fna&oh=6390980c19414e379bdded18bc7e4a23&oe=5E6CE2CE[/IMG]

an image showing the separated stelux stl links with spring bars

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="56.25"]https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/79823922_194505425048166_7937620452346691584_n.jpg?_nc_cat=104&_nc_ohc=pc-IfqliMDYAQkQA8cdPDSLL9Ru4-E4KqH9iNu24pQJVWVuIcp6TMFejA&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr2-2.fna&oh=0c7e9b3149b3ca62a548fd779724c7d2&oe=5E84FDB8[/IMG]

though hard to make out that is the stylized 'STL Stelux' on the clasp

[IMG alt="Image may contain: water and outdoor" data-ratio="56.25"]https://scontent.flhr2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/79282629_194505505048158_2727715866920615936_n.jpg?_nc_cat=109&_nc_ohc=PPLGVXk0l3MAQmwcoO-SKLGWfrps_gLX62SRE9hd8CpDpEOhjyOyksP3w&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr2-1.fna&oh=26cc75b0aeb03e2e3576956cea3a369c&oe=5E7E0C4A[/IMG]


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

What a great transformation @Nigelp!! Well done.
You do need a new camera of more light !!

Cheers Martin


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Im amazed how well this runs seeing as how it looked to have been treated before i cleaned it. The rotor is lovely and silent and it sets spot on. The power reserve is also a good long one. Not sure what these were but after wearing it for the evening a day or so ago, it was still running and spot on time wise today. So a movement shot and it looks very clean.









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------

